# Headlight bulb



## RVC (Aug 23, 2004)

Does snyone know where I can get a HID headlight bulb, besides the dealer? they want $215. Thanks.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

I don't know where else you would get them. but when I talked to my mechanic last week he suggested that I take it to the dealer and have them replace it, sot hat if something happens, they'll have to replace the whole thing. And the housing is OUTRAGEOUSLY priced. Something to do with the gas for the HID. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I don't know a whole lot about HID.

If you find an alternative place to get it, let me know. i'd like to keep my options open.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ebay and search for D2R.

http://motors.search.ebay.com/d2r_W0QQfromZR8QQsas_partneridZ2QQsamotorscategorymapZ6000


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*yea...*



RVC said:


> Does snyone know where I can get a HID headlight bulb, besides the dealer? they want $215. Thanks.


u can get them on ebay..but theres always the unsecurity of it


----------

